# Kleiner Bar



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

here you go carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's awesome Tony! That dark pink makes a really great contrast. The color goes greener as it grows older, right? What's the specs, just plain Eco-Complete?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Great shot Tony,
The Unknownsmall plant in your site is juncus repens


----------

